# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  :: دعوة عامة وخصوصا لِعُمَدِ المجلس ::

## محبرة الداعي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله وصلاة وسلاما على إمام الهدى والتقى .. أما بعد :

فلا يخفى على كريم علم طلبة العلم ما لمكتبة طالب العلم من أهمية كبرى ؛ كما أنه لا يخفى عليكم ما وصل إليه حال بعض دور النشر في نشرها للكتب ابتغاء المال دون نشرها للعلم .

وإن طالب العلم ليحتاج في نقله وقراءته إلى التثبت والبيان , ومعرفة العمد في ذلك, وبيان الصواب من الخطأ , وعالم الكتب زاخر بكل جديد ولو كان مكرورا إذ أن الأذواق تختلف !
فيرى طالب العلم ما مظهره خلابا وعنوانه جذابا وطباعته داعية لشرائه وما يعلم مخبره إلا الله !

وما بين ذا وذاك يقف طالب العلم حائرا في أهم وأولى ما يقتني , فما سيسعى فيه هو مشروع العمر كما يقال .

كل ذلك دعاني لطرح هذا الموضوع , والذي أريد منه أن نضع فيه أهم ما يحتاجه طالب العلم من كتب أو بعبارة أدق ما الكتب التي لا ينبغي لطالب علم أن تخلو مكتبته منها ؟, وليس الكتب أريد فقط بل أن يكون الكتاب هو أصح الطبعات أو أفضلها , بحيث لا يغتر طالب علم بمفضول عن فاضل , وإن كان الخير فيهما , لكن لا ينبغي أن يزهد المرء بما يزيده نفعا وعلما .

فبرجاء من الإخوة الكرام والأخوات الفاضلات التزام هذا الشرط وألا يكون الموضوع مكانا للنقاش والجدال إلا ما استدعى ذلك وكان فيه فائدة تفيد طالب العلم وتستحق أن يبذل فيها وقته !

##########
" من كان له فضل زاد فليجد به على من لا زاد له "

آمل أن يُفتتح هذا الموضوع والذي سيشمل الفنون جميعا بعلم التفسير وعلوم القرآن إن كان مناسبا برأي الأخ الكريم .


والله اسأل أن يجزي كل من شارك هنا وقدم نفعا لإخوته وأخواته .

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وسلم اللهم تسليما .

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

أحسنت أخي الكريم؛ فالفكرة غاية في الأهمية ، وفيها من الفوائد ما لا يعلمه إلا الله من الناحية الشرعية والعلمية والمادية وغيرها ...
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## طالبة العلم

اقتراح نافع جداّ ........شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

اتمنى من الإخوة أصحاب الخبرة التفاعل ...

----------


## محمد محيسن

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6466

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21313

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=69834

----------


## طالبة العلم

> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6466
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21313
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=69834


جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم محمد محيسن على هذا النقل القيم ..

----------


## صالح العواد

أخي محمد محيسن ،
جزاك الله خيرا لكن ما أحلتنا عليه لم نجد فيه بغيتنا اللتي أشار إليها أخونا محبرة الداعي -أعني حسب شرطه-

----------


## محبرة الداعي

شكر الله للجميع وأخص بالذكر ..:
الأخ الكريم غالب بن محمد المزروع .. فشكر الله مبادرتك .. بادرك الخير والفلاح ..

الأخت الفاضلة طالبة العلم .. شكر الله لكم .. وأنالكم الله مطلوبكم من الخير والعلم ..

الأخ الكريم محمد محيسن .. أحسن الله إليك فيما أحلت .. ولكن الأمر كما قال الأخ الفاضل صالح العواد .. أصلح الله به العباد ..



> أخي محمد محيسن ،
> جزاك الله خيرا لكن ما أحلتنا عليه لم نجد فيه بغيتنا اللتي أشار إليها أخونا محبرة الداعي -أعني حسب شرطه-


ولا زلت أنتظر وأؤمل خيرا بالإخوة ؛ فزكاة العلم بذله .

إنما النفع لإخواننا وأخواتنا أردنا, وإلا فالعبد الضعيف قد أكرمه الله بلطفه .

وأكرر : " من كان له فضل زاد فليجد به على من لا زاد له "

وليعلم من أنعم الله عليه بأنه هذا من العلم النافع الذي يجري لصاحبه ويبقى بعد موته !

أكرر الشكر لمن سبق , جعلهم الله من السابقين للخيرات ..

----------


## صالح العواد

لنكن أول من يبدأ و لو بالقليل من باب التشجيع فقط و إلا فالبضاعة مزجاة :
1-تفسير السعدي ت: اللويحق.
2-تفسير الطبري ت:أحمد شاكر و محمود شاكر و لم يكملاه ، أو ت : التركي.
3-تفسير ابن كثير . ت: البنا .. و قيل غيرها، و من عنده علم فلينطق.
4-تفسير القرطبي. دار الكتب المصرية.
5-في ظلال القرآن لسيد . دار الشروق.
6-تأويل مشكل القرآن لابن قتيبة .ت:السيد أحمد صقر . دار التراث.
7-الاتقان في علوم القرآن للسيوطي . ت:محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم.
8-أسباب النزول للواحدي. مطبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي ، فمن لم يجد ، فماهر فحل أو عصام الحميدان . و ماهر أجود.
9-البرهان في علوم القرآن للزركشي. ت:محمدأبوالفضل إبراهيم.دار المعرفة .. و طبع مرارا بعدها
10-مقدمة شيخ الإسلام في التفسير بشرح مساعد الطيار و ابن عثيمين.
11-مناهل العرفان للزرقاني. ت : خالد السبت.
12-قواعد التفسير لخالد السبت.
13- تفسير الشنقيطي . دار عالم الفوائد.
14-العذب النمير في مجالس الشنقيطي في التفسير . بعناية: خالد السبت.
15-زاد المسير لابن الجوزي. دار العلوم و الحكم ، إن لم أكن واهما.
...........................
هذا ما تيسر ذكره على عجالة و أرجو أن تكون فاتحة خير لإثراء هذا الموضوع الجدير بالاهتمام ..

----------


## طالبة العلم

شكراً لك أخي الكريم ( صالح العواد ) ...
معظم الكتب التي ذكرتها في التفسير وعلوم القرآن ، ونحن ننتظر من بقية الإخوة والأخوات ذكر مابقي من الكتب في الفنون الأخرى ، (((((((((((  لاتبخلوا على من هم دونكم في العلم  ))))))))))))).

----------


## محبرة الداعي

الأخ صالح العواد :: أصلح الله نيتك ورزقك الذرية الصالحة ::
الأخت طالبة العلم :: شكر الله حرصكم .. زادكم الله حرصا ونفعا ::

**

سنبذل ما نستطيع في إيجاد عذر لبعض الإخوة وإن كان الورع في الأمور المحمودة مذموم !

وسأدلي بدلوي , وهو كما قلت : دلوي ؛ فليس معناه الصواب مطلقا ولا الخطأ مطلقا؛ لكن اطلعت عليها فوجدتها في الجملة جيدة .

سأبدأ بما يحسن بطالب العلم المبتدئ أن توجد في مكتبته لأن طالب العلم المتمكن له قدرة على معرفة ما ينفعه !

كما أن هذه الكتب لا تخص طالب العلم فقط ؛ بل تصلح لأن تكون مكتبة في كل بيت يستفيد منها أهل البيت ثقافة وعلما ..

فباسم المعين أبدأ وما هو إلا فضل المنعم , والمنْعَم عليه كثير , وما أقول من باب فأما بنعمة ربك فحدث ! وهناك من لهم علو الكعب ورسوخ القدم , فلا تعلو العين على الحاجب كم يقال , لكنه التطفل على موائد الكرام , ورجاء النفع لي بعد الممات فإن الدال على الخير كفاعله , والعلم النافع من الأعمال التي لا ينقطع أجرها ..تابع الله لنا ولكم الحسنات وغفر لنا ولكم السيئات ..

**

:: المرحلة الأولى لمكتبة طالب العلم الشاملة ::

..:: القرآن وعلومه ::..

- القرآن الكريم وبهامشه الكافي في تفسير الآيات وإيضاح القراءات :: لعبد العزيز رباح و بشير جويجاتي :: قدّم له : محمد كريم راجح و عبد القادر الأرنؤوط .   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار المأمون للتراث .
- تقريب المعاني في شرح حرز الأماني في القراءات السبع لسيد لاشين أبو الفرح و د. خالد العلمي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار الزمان 
- تفسير السعدي بتحقيق عبدالرحمن اللويحق  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مؤسسة الرسالة
- تفسير ابن كثير بعناية صفي الرحمن المباركفوري  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار السلام
- اليسير في اختصار تفسير ابن كثير مجلد واحد بإشراف الشيخ صالح بن حميد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار الهداة
- تفسير الجلالين بعناية صفي الرحمن المباركفوري  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار السلام
- توفيق الرحمن لآل مبارك ولا أظن أنه يوجد الآن .
- كلمات القرآن تفسير وبيان للشيخ حسنين محمد مخلوف .
- المستفاد من قصص القرآن الكريم لعبد الكريم زيدان  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مؤسسة الرسالة
- شرح مقدمة التفسير لابن عثيمين  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  طبعة المؤسسة
- المحرر في علوم القرآن لمساعد الطيار  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مركز الدراسات والمعلومات القرآنية
- قواعد التفسير للسبت وكتب مساعد الطيار جيدة في بابها .
- أسباب النزول في الكتب التسعة لخالد المزيني . وهي مرحلة متقدمة لكن للفائدة .
- المفيد من علم التجويد لأحمد معبد

** 
..::علم العقيدة ::..

- رسائل في العقيدة للشيخ محمد الحمد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن خزيمة
- علم العقيدة عند أهل السنة والجماعة لمحمد يسري  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار طيبة
- رسائل في الأديان والفرق والمذاهب لمحمد الحمد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن خزيمة
- معارج القبول في شرح سلم الوصول للحكمي بعناية محمد صبحي حلاق  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن الجوزي
- شرح العقيدة الواسطية من كلام ابن تيمية لخالد المصلح  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن الجوزي
- أعلام السنة المنشورة لحافظ حكمي
- مقالات في الفرق لأبي زيد مكي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار الخراز

**

..:: الحديث وفنونه ::..

- الكتب الستة بإشراف صالح آل الشيخ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار السلام
- السلسلة الصحيحة للألباني بعناية مشهور آل سلمان  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مكتبة المعارف
- الأربعون النووية مع شروحها : الفتح المبين لابن حجر الهيتمي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار المنهاج أو شرح ابن عثيمين طبعة المؤسسة , أو قواعد وفوائد من الأربعين النووية لناظم سلطان , أو التحفة الربانية لإسماعيل الأنصاري وهو شرح مختصر وموجز في كتيب .
- اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان ومعه عقود الجمان على اللؤلؤ والمرجان لأبي عمرو الحجوري  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار الآثار
- شروح البيقونية وهي عديدة وكثيرة منها لابن عثيمين ومنها صفوة الملح للدمياطي بعناية نور الدين طالب ؛ لكن ليحذر من اعتقاده فهو أشعري المعتقد - أقصد الدمياطي -.
- سلسلة كتب عمرو عبد المنعم سليم أو كتاب المنهج الحديث في تسهيل علوم الحديث لعلي نايف بقاعي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار البشائر أو كتاب تيسير مصطلح الحديث للطحان  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مكتبة المعارف .
- رياض الصالحين بعناية عامر ياسين  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن خزيمة
- الأذكار للنووي بعناية عامر ياسين  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن خزيمة
- بلوغ المرام بعناية الزهيري وأفضل شروحه للمبتدئ وعامة الناس شرح عبدالقادر شيبة الحمد الموسوم بفقه الإسلام , أو المحرر في الحديث بعناية عادل الهدبا ومحمد علوش  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار العطاء

**

..:: الفقه ::..

- بداية المتفقه لوحيد بالي
- الملخص الفقهي لصالح الفوزان // دار المنهاج
- الفقه الميسر للمطلق ولم ينته بعد .
- مختصر الفقه الإسلامي للتويجري .
- إبهاج المؤمنين بشرح منهج السالكين للجبرين  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار الوطن
- تاريخ التشريع الإسلامي للقطان
- مقدمة الموسوعة الكويتية مفيدة في بابها إن كانت مصورة .
- ما لا يسع التاجر جهله للمصلح والصاوي .

**

..:: السيرة ::..

- الرحيق المختوم للمباركفوري
- قصة الرسالة لعائض القرني
- فقه السير لزيد الزيد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار التدمرية
- صحيح السيرة النبوية لإبراهيم العلي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار النفائس
- صحيح القصص النبوي لعمر الأشقر  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار النفائس
- هذا الحبيب يا محب لأبي بكر الجزائري 
- السيرة النبوية لعلي محمد الصلابي
- كتب التراجم مرحلة متقدمة لكن يحسن بالمرء أن يطالع بعض أخبار الصالحين وسيرهم بدءا من الصحابة وممكن أن يقرأ ما كتبه الصلابي أو غيره وانتهاء بسلف هذا الزمان جوانب من سيرة ابن باز لمحمد الموسى ومحمد الحمد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن خزيمة 

..:: أصول الفقه ::..

- أصول الفقه الذي لا يسع الفقيه جهله لعياض السلمي   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار التدمرية
- منظومة أصول الفقه وقواعده لابن عثيمين  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مؤسسة الشيخ ابن عثيمين
- منظومة السعدي في القواعد الفقهية وشروحها وهي كثيرة ومشهورة 
- رسالة لطيفة جامعة في أصول الفقه للسعدي , قدم لها مشهور آل سلمان  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن حزم

**

..:: النحو ::..

- النحو المستطاب للأهدل  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار طيبة .
- شرح الآجرومية لعبد العزيز الحربي وهو من أسهل الشروح وأوضحها وأكثرها اختصارا .
- الأقوال الوفية شرح الآجرومية لحسن آل حفظي وفيه زيادات أضافها الشارح .
- شرح ابن عثيمين رحمه الله على الآجرومية  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  طبعة المؤسسة ( جميع كتب الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين المعتمد فيها طبعة المؤسسة إلا كتاب واحد تقريبا قصته معروفة لدى بعض طلبة العلم ومع ذلك فيوجد فيه أخطاء ) .
- كيف نتعلم الإعراب لتوفيق عمر , حجمه كبير نوعا ما , عرض المادة بشكل جديد , واكتشف أمرا في اللغة كما يقول هو في باب الجر .
- مفاتيح الإعراب لناصر الهويريني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار الصميعي
- الموطأ في الإعراب لأبي عبد العزيز سليمان العيوني ( كتيب صغير) 

..:: الأدب والشعر ::..

- ديوان الشافعي بتحقيق إميل يعقوب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار الكتاب العربي
- ديوان ابن المبارك , وعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه .
- الموسوعة الشعرية لبدر الناصر مجلد كبير ومفيد جدا , قام على تقسيم أبوابه ونسبة الأبيات لأصحابها ما أمكن  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار العاصمة
- لا تحزن لعائض القرني , وقصائد قتلت أصحابها , في رحاب الأخوة , ونحو من تلك الكتب لعائض القرني وناصر الزهراني .
- الإمام أحمد بين محنة الدين والدنيا لأحمد الدومي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المكتبة العصرية
- كنز المروءة في الصداقة والأخوة لشعبان عبدالعال , مجلدان في مجلد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار الطرفين
- بعض كتب أديب الفقهاء الطنطاوي وبعض كتب الرافعي والسباعي .
- بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس لابن عبدالبر القرطبي .
- كتاب الآداب
- مجموعة المنتقى من بطون الكتب في الجملة لمحمد الحمد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار التدمرية

**

..:: الآداب والسلوك ::..

- الأخلاق والسير " رسالة في مداواة النفوس " لابن حزم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن حزم
- مدارج السالكين لابن القيم بعناية عامر ياسين  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن خزيمة
- الأسباب الموجبة لمحبة الله للعبد لابن القيم "" جميع رسائل ابن القيم مفيدة وخصوصا إشراف بكر أبو زيد "
- الجامع لأخلاق الراوي والسامع 
- شرح الدروس المهمة لعامة الأمة لابن باز جمعها محمد العرفج  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار الصميعي
- منهاج المسلم لأبي بكر الجزائري
- رسائل في الأخلاق والتربية والسلوك لمحمد الحمد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن خزيمة
- فقه التعامل مع الناس لعبد العزيز الفوزان
- أين نحن من أخلاق السلف لعبد العزيز الجليل وبهاء الدين عقيل  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار طيبة
- الداء والدواء " الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي " لابن القيم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن الجوزي
- الفوائد لابن القيم .
- صفحات من صبر العلماء لأبي غدة , وإن كانت له همة ونفس طويل فدونه سير أعلام النبلاء
- اجعل حياتك سعيدة لعبدالله العيدان  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار الورقات العلمية
- صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي
- لطائف المعارف لابن رجب وجميع رسائله فهي مفيدة في بابها .
- المجموعة العلمية لبكر أبو زيد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار العاصمة " جميع كتب بكر مفيدة فلا تبخل على نفسك بها"
- الهمة العالية لمحمد الحمد بتعليق ابن باز  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن خزيمة
- رسائل محمد العبدة في الجملة .
- رسائل الجار الله في الجملة .
- أخلاقنا العائلية للسباعي
- جدد حياتك للغزالي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار القلم
- كتب دار القاسم مفيدة في هذا الباب .

**

..:: الإدارة ::..

- إدارة الوقت " رسالة ماجستير " لمحمد شحادة  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار ابن الجوزي
- العادات العشر للشخصية الناجحة للقعيد  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار المعرفة للتنمية البشرية
- كتب عبدالكريم بكار في الجملة
- كتب علي الحمادي في الجملة
- تجارب وخبرات قد تغير حياتك لباسل شيخو  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دار القلم
- 125 طريقة لحفظ الوقت لأبي القعقاع محمد بن صالح بن إسحاق

هذا ما يحضرني الآن .. وإن استجد شيء دونته ..

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## طالبة العلم

***محبرة الداعي ** جزيت خيراً على مجهودك ***

----------


## محبرة الداعي

> ***محبرة الداعي ** جزيت خيراً على مجهودك ***


الأخت طالبة العلم :: شكر الله لكم ونفع بكم ::

للفائدة :: سئل فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن الشهري المشرف العام على ملتقى التفسير عن بعض الكتب ما أحسن الطبعات فأجاب ::

*تفسير القرطبي - طبعته دار الكتب المصرية قديماً(1351هـ ) ، وهي الطبعة الجيدة المعتمدة ولا سيما الطبعة الثانية والثالثة لما فيها من عناية بإحالات المؤلف للمواضع السابقة من التفسير.

* تفسير الجلالين - له طبعات كثيرة جيدة ، من أفضلها عندي الطبعة التي أخرجها الشيخ محمد كنعان وعلق عليها تعليقات جيدة وسماها (قرة العينين على تفسير الجلالين). وطبعت في دار البشائر الإسلامية الطبعة السادسة عام 1418هـ. وهي طبعة في مجلد واحد ، في غاية الجودة.

* تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان - الطبعة التي حققها الدكتور عبدالرحمن بن معلا اللويحق وقدم لها الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله. وطبعة في أكثر من مؤسسة في الرياض ولبنان.

* أسباب النزول الإمام أبو الحسن النيسابوري - الطبعة التي حققها السيد أحمد صقر رحمه الله هي أفضل طبعات الكتاب. وقد طبعتها دار القبلة بجدة.

*الإتقان في علوم القرآن لجلال الدين السيوطي - الطبعة التي حققها الدكتور مصطفى ديب البغا جيدة وهي عندي ، وهناك طبعة جديدة أرجو أن تكون أفضل منها قام عليها مجمع طباعة المصحف الشريف بالمدينة المنورة كما سبق الإشارة إلى ذلك في الملتقى.

* الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور لجلال الدين السيوطي - ليس هناك طبعة جيدة محققة إلى الآن حسب علمي ، وأرجو أن يكون في الطبعة التي ستخرجها دار هجر سد لهذا النقص إن شاء الله.

*الكشاف للزمخشري - الطبعة المفردة التي أخرجتها مكتبة العبيكان في 7 أو 8 مجلدات جيدة.

* إعجاز القرآن للباقلاني - أفضل طبعاته الطبعة التي طبعتها دار المعارف بالقاهرة وحققها السيد أحمد صقر رحمه الله.

----------


## محبرة الداعي

وقال الشيخ عبدالرحمن الشهري عن تفسير الطبري :

هناك في إقليم طبرستان في ناحية آمُل من بلاد المشرق الإسلامي ولد الإمام محمد بن جرير الطبري عام 224هـ وتوفي عام 310هـ عن ستة وثمانين عاماً قضاها في العلم والعمل والتصنيف ، ورزقه الله القبول فسارت تصانيفه مسير الشمس والقمر ، فقد أوتي رحمه الله قدرة وبراعة على التصنيف ، وواسطة عقد مصنفاته رحمه الله تفسيره العظيم (جامع البيان في تأويل آي القرآن) ، ذلك الكتاب الذي لو سافر مسافر إلى الصين من أجل تحصيله ما كان ذلك كثيراً في حقه كما قال أبو حامد الإسفرايني عندما طالعه.[ طبقات المفسرين للداوودي 2/106] واستعار ابن خزيمة تفسير ابن جرير من ابن بالويه ثم رده بعد سنين ، وقال : (نظرت فيه من أوله إلى آخره فما أعلم على أديم الأرض أعلم من ابن جرير)[ سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي 14/272].
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : (وأما التفاسير التي في أيدي الناس ، فأصحها تفسير ابن جرير الطبري ، فإنه يذكر مقالات السلف بالأسانيد الثابتة ، وليس فيه بدعة ، ولا ينقل عن المتهمين ، كمقاتل بن بكير والكلبي)[ مقدمة التفسير لابن تيمية].
هذا التفسير النفيس لقي من العناية في حياة مصنفه وبعده ما لم يلقه كتاب آخر ، وتنافس العلماء والأمراء في اقتنائه وشراءه ، ولا زال إلى يوم الناس هذا في المقدمة بدون منازع ، على كثرة المصنفات في التفسير ، فإنها – ولا أبالغ – قد زادت على الألف .
وفي العصور المتأخرة فُقِدَ كتابُ ابن جرير ولم يكد يوجد منه إلا نقول هنا وهناك حتى قال المستشرق الألماني (نيلدكه) عام 1860م بعد اطلاعه على بعض فقرات من هذا الكتاب "لو حصلنا على هذا الكتاب لاستطعنا أن نستغني عن كل كتب التفسير المتأخرة عليه ، ولكنه يبدو - للأسف - مفقوداً بالكلية)[ مذاهب التفسير الإسلامي لجولد زيهر ص 108] .وقبل ذلك لم يذكره إسماعيل البغدادي في كتابه (كشف الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون).
وبفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى تم العثور على نسخة كاملة مخطوطة من هذا التفسير العظيم عند أمير (حائل) الأمير حمود من آل رشيد من أمر اء نجد ، وقد طبع الكتاب على هذه المخطوطة قريباً ، مع المخطوطة التي وجدت في دار الكتب المصرية بالقاهرة وإن كانت ناقصة ، والمخطوطة الناقصة كذلك التي وجدت في حلب في مكتبتها الأحمدية ، وقد ابتهجت الأوساط العلمية بطباعته في ذلك الحين ، واقرأ ذلك في كتاب جولد زيهر حيث صور الفرحة التي عمت أوساط المستشرقين بطباعته ، وقد رصدت أكاديمية الفنون الجميلة بباريس عام 1900 جائزة لمن يتصدى لدراسة التفسير وبيان منهج مؤلفه فيه!! ولك أن تعجب.


* أهم طبعات الكتاب: 

- طبعة المطبعة الميمنية ، سنة 1321هـ الموافق 1901م في ثلاثين جزءاً.
- طبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي في عشرة أجزاء عام 1321هـ الموافق 1901م.
- طبعة بولاق عام 1323هـ في ثلاثين جزءاً وبهامشه تفسير غريب القرآن للنيسابوري وانتهت هذه الطبعة عام 1330هـ. 
- طبعة المطبعة الأميرية عام 1333هـ في ثلاثين جزءاً وبهامشه غريب القرآن للنيسابوري.
- طبعة أخرى لمكتبة البابي الحلبي في ثلاثين جزءاً عام 1373هـ ، وهي من أفضل طبعات تفسير الطبري ، ذلك أنها روجعت على عدة نسخ خطية ، مع ضبط النص على يد علماء أجلاء منهم مصطفى السقا رحمه الله الذي كتب خاتمة ضافية بين فيها عمل اللجنة في نشر الكتاب ، وقد شرحوا الشواهد الشعرية ، وصنعوا فهارس لكل جزء من الآيات المفسرة والموضوعات والقوافي. 
- وقد أصدرت مطبعة البابي الحلبي نشرة مصورة من هذه النشرة عام 1388هـ .
- وقد اطلعت على طبعة لدار الفكر في بيروت متوافقة تماماً مع هذه الطبعة البابية السابقة ولكنها قامت بحذف المقدمة والخاتمة ولم تشر إلى أنها نشرة مطبعة البابي الحلبي.

- أما واسطة عقد طبعات تفسير الطبري ، التي لو تمت لما ساغ لأحد بعدها أن يقدم على تحقيق هذا الكتاب ، ولا ادعاء ذلك ، فهي الطبعة التي قام عليها العالم الجليل محمود محمد شاكر وأخوه العلامة المحدث أحمد محمد شاكر رحمهم الله جميعاً ابتداء من عام 1374هـ ونشرته دار المعارف بالقاهرة.
هذه هي طبعات الكتاب المشهورة التي عنيت بالكتاب عناية يطمئن إليها مع ما فيها من السقط وعدم وضوح المراد – أحياناً – لطول الفصل وعد وجود علامات ترقيم تهدي القارئ أثناء قراءته عدا الطبعة الأخيرة وهي التي سقنا الحديث من أجلها.

يقول محمود شاكر رحمه الله في مقدمة الجزء الأول من تفسير الطبري مبيناً الباعث له على القيام بتحقيقه بعد أن بين مكانة الكتاب وقيمته قال :(( بيد أني كنت أجد من المشقة في قراءته ما أجد. كان يستوقفني في القراءة كثرة الفصول في عبارته ، وتباعد أطراف الجُمَل ، فلا يسلم لي المعنى حتى أعيد قراءة الفقرة منه مرتين أو ثلاثاً. وكان سبب ذلك أننا ألفنا نهجاً من العبارة غير الذي انتهج أبو جعفر ، ولكن تبين لي أيضاً أن قليلاً من الترقيم في الكتاب ، خليق أن يجعل عبارته أبينَ ، فلما فعلت ذلك في أنحاء متفرقة من نسختي ، وعُدْتُ بَعْدُ إلى قراءتها ، وجدتها قد ذهب عنها ما كنت أجد من المشقة... فتمنيت يومئذ أن ينشر هذا الكتاب الجليل نشرة صحيحة محققة مرقمة ، حتى تسهل قراءتها على طالب العلم ، وحتى تجنبه كثيراً من الزلل في فهم مراد أبي جعفر)).(تفسير الطبري 1/11)

وهناك سبب آخر دعا إلى نشره وتحقيقه وهو ((أن ما طبع من تفسير أبي جعفر ، كان فيه خطأ كثير وتصحيف وتحريف)) . (تفسير الطبري 1/12)

وقد عقد محمود شاكر رحمه الله عزمه على نشر هذا الكتاب نشرة علمية بعد أن رأى الحاجة ماسةَ ، ورغبة في التقرب إلى الله حيث قال ((فأضمرت في نفسي أن أنشر هذا الكتاب ، حتى أؤدي بعض حق الله عليَّ ، وأشكر به نعمة أنالها – أنا لها غير مستحق – من رب لا يؤدي عبد من عباده شكر نعمة ماضية من نعمه ، إلا بنعمة منه حادثة توجب عليه أن يؤدي شكرها ، هي إقداره على شكر النعمة التي سلفت ، كما قال الشافعي رضي الله عنه)). (تفسير الطبري 1/12)

منهجه في التحقيق والنشر: 

1- تم التحقيق بالمشاركة مع شقيقه الأكبر العلامة المحدث أحمد محمد شاكر رحمه الله بحيث يقوم الشيخ أحمد شاكر بدراسة الأسانيد والحكم عليها من حيث الصناعة الحديثية ، ويقوم محمود شاكر بالباقي : مقابلة النسخ ، وتحقيق النص ، وتخريج الأقوال والشواهد الشعرية ، ووضع علامات الترقيم ، وضبط النص وما يتعلق بذلك من شرح غريب ونحو ذلك.
2- مراجعة ما في تفسير الطبري من الآثار على كتاب الدر المنثور للسيوطي وفتح القدير للشوكاني ، لأنهما يكثران النقل عن الطبري.
3- الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره لم يقتصر على نقل الآثار ، بل نقل بعض كلام أبي جعفر الطبري بنصه في مواضع متفرقة ، وكذلك نقل أبو حيان في البحر المحيط ، والقرطبي في الجامع لأحكام القرآن في مواضع قليلة من تفسيرهما ، فقام بمقابلة المطبوع والمخطوط من تفسير الطبري على هذه الكتب. ولكن محمود شاكر رأى أن الاستمرار على هذا النهج يطيل الكتاب على غير جدوى فبدأ منذ الجزء الثاني يغفل ذكر المراجع إلا عند الاختلاف ، أو التصحيح ، أو غير ذلك مما يوجب بيان المراجع.
4- قام بمراجعة كثير مما في التفسير من الآثار ، على سائر الكتب التي هي مظنة لروايتها ، وبخاصة تاريخ الطبري نفسه ، ومن في طبقته من أصحاب الكتب التي تروي الآثار بالأسانيد. وقد استطاع المحقق أن يحرر أكثر هذه الآثار في التفسير تحريراً حسناً مقبولاً.
5- ما تكلم فيه الطبري من مسائل اللغة والنحو ، فقد راجعه على أصوله مثل (مجاز القرآن) لأبي عبيدة ، و(معاني القرآن) للفراء وغيرهما ممن يذكر أقوال أصحاب المعاني من الكوفيين والبصريين.
6- شواهد تفسير الطبري الشعرية من أبرز ما في التفسير ، وهي تزيد على ألفي شاهد (2000) شعري ، وقد قام المحقق رحمه الله بتتبع شواهده في دواوين العرب ، ونسب ما لم يكن منسوبا ، وشرحها شرحاً جيداً ، وحقق ما يحتاج إلى تحقيق من قصائدها ، ملتزماً في ذلك الاقتصار حسب الاستطاعة.
7- ظهر للمحقق رحمه الله كما قال أثناء مراجعاته أن كثيراً ممن نقل عن الطبري ، ربما أخطأ في فهم مراد الطبري ، فاعترض عليه ، لمّا استغلق عليه بعض عبارته. فقام بتقييد بعض ما بدا له خلال التعليق ، ولكنه لم يستوعب ذلك مخافة الإطالة.
8- الطبري رحمه الله في تفسيره يكثر من ترداد مصطلحات النحاة القديمة التي استقر الاصطلاح على خلافها ، فقام المحقق بتتبع هذه المصطلحات ، وقام بوضع فهرس خاص بالمصطلحات النحوية في آخر كل جزء من الأجزاء التي قام بتحقيقها.
9- كان المحقق يحب أن يبين ما انفرد به الإمام الطبري من الآراء في تأويل بعض الآيات ، ويشرح ما أغفله غيره من المفسرين ، ولكنه لم يفعل حيث خشي الإطالة مع أهمية هذا الأمر وفي هذا دعوة للباحثين الجادين للقيام على هذا الأمر الذي أراه من المباحث المهمة في حقل الدراسات القرآنية.
أما منهجه في وضع الفهارس فقد كان ينوي ترك الفهارس حتى نهاية التفسير ، ولكنه رأى الكتاب كبيراً ، وحاجة الناس إلى مراجعة بعضه على بعض ، وربط أوله بآخره فآثر أن يفرد لكل جزء فهارسه الخاصة في نهايته فكانت على هذا النحو:

- فهرس للآيات التي استدل بها الطبري في غير موضعها من التفسير. فإن الطبري ربما ذكر تفسيراً للآية في هذه المواضع لم يذكره عند تفسيره لللآية في موضعها من التفسير والذي هو مظنة ذلك القول.
- فهرساً لألفاظ اللغة ، لأن الطبري كثير الإحالة على ما مضى في كتابه ، وليكون هذا الفهرس مرجعاً لكل اللغة التي رواها الطبري ، وكثير منها مما لم يرد في المعاجم ، أو جاء بيانه عن معانيها أجود من بيان أصحاب المعاجم.
- فهرس لمباحث العربية ، لأن الطبري كثيراً ما يحيل على هذه المواضع ، ولما فيها من النفع لقارئ التفسير.
- فهرساً خاصاً بالصطلحات النحوية القديمة التي استقر الاصطلاح على غيرها، وهي كثيرة التكرار في تفسير الطبري.
- فهرس للرجال الذين تكلم عنهم العلامة أحمد شاكر في المواضع المتفرقة من التفسير.
- فهرس عام اقتصر فيه على سوى ما ذكر في الفهارس المتقدمة.

لم يقم المحقق بعمل فهارس للشواهد الشعرية في نهاية كل جزء حيث قد عزم على صنع فهرس عام للأشعار التي وردت في التفسير عند تمامه على نمط اختاره لصناعته، وكذلك فهرس أسانيد الطبري ، وفهرس الأعلام ، وفهرس الأماكن ، وفهرس المعاني ، والفهارس الجامعة لما أفرده من الفهارس في كل جزء. كل ذلك لم يتم لأنه لم يصل إلى الموعد الذي وعد بها عند بلوغه ، رحمه الله .

وقد قام المحقق بترقيم الآيات وأثبتها في رأس الصفحة فما على الباحث إلا معرفة رقم الآية من السورة المرادة ثم طلبها في أعلى الصفحة من الجزء المراد فيجد في أعلى الصفحة مثلاً(البقرة : 140) أي آية 140 من سورة البقرة وهكذا.

وقد استمر العمل في تحقيق الكتاب بداية من عام 1374هـ وتم إصدار ثلاثة عشر جزءاً حتى عام 1377هـ حيث توفي العلامة أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في نهاية شهر ذي القعدة عام 1377هـ ، وقد عبر عن ذلك محمود شاكر في مقدمة الجزء الثالث عشر فقال:((وبعد : ففي الساعة السادسة من صبيحة يوم السبت السادس والعشرين من ذي القعدة سنة 1377(14 يونية سنة 1958م) قضى الله قضاءه بالحق ، فألحق بالرفيق الأعلى أخي وشقيقي السيد أحمد محمد شاكر ، مودعاً بالدعاء ، محفوفاً بالثناء)).13/1

ثم صدر الجزء الرابع عشر سنة 1378هـ والجزء الخامس عشر سنة 1380هـ والجزء السادس عشر والأخير سنة 1388هـ وتوقف عن الآية رقم 28 من سورة إبراهيم.
وسبب توقفه عن الاستمرار في التحقيق هو خلاف نشأ بينه وبين دار المعارف التي قامت على نشر الكتاب فيما ذكر من تحدث عنه وترجم له مؤخراً[محمود محمد شاكر لعمر القيَّام ص 67] ، وقد توفي الشيخ محمود محمد شاكر رحمه الله عام 1418هـ ولم يتم تحقيق الكتاب إلى الآن ، وقد ترك رحمه الله فراغاً كبيراً في الثقافة الإسلامية بعامة فقد كان يمثل منهجاً كاملاً قل من يقوم به بعده مع أن هناك تلامذة مخلصون من تلاميذه من أمثال الدكتور إحسان عباس والدكتور محمد أبو موسى هم من خيرة من ترك من التلاميذ قدرةً على قراءة التراث الإسلامي ، وتذوقاً له ، ولكن لم يبلغوا شأوه رحمه الله ولا أظنهم يزعمون ذلك!!

وقد قرأت بشرى سارة عن تحقيق هذا الكتاب كاملاً في دار هجر بالقاهرة بالتعاون مع معالي الشيخ عبدالله التركي وفقه الله ، وسوف يخرج في خمسة وعشرين مجلداً.(مقدمة تحقيق البداية والنهاية لابن كثير للدكتور عبدالسند حسن يمامة) ولعله بهذا قد نشر كاملاً نشراً علمياً متقناً كما تعودنا من دار هجر التي عنيت مؤخراً بإخراج نفائس الكتب المطولة كالمغني والبداية والنهاية وغيرها. انتهت المقالة المنشورة.

قلت : وقد صدر تفسير ابن جرير مؤخراً ولله الحمد ، ويوزعه مكتب الشيخ عبدالله التركي الأمين العام لرابطة العالم الإسلامي بالرياض. كما يباع في المكتبات التجارية.

انتهى ما كتب الشيخ عبدالرحمن الشهري .

----------


## محبرة الداعي

وفي نظرة في تحقيق الدكتور عبدالله التركي لهذا الكتاب يقول الشيخ مساعد الطيار ::

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن ولاه ، أما بعد ، فقد طلب مني الإخوة الكرام في موقع ثمرات المطابع أن أكتب لهم ما رأيت في تحقيق الإخوة الأفاضل في دار هجر لكتاب جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن ، فاستعنت بالله ، وكتبت ما يأتي :

أولاً : مميزات هذه الطبعة : 

1 ـ الاعتماد على نسخة فريدة لم تَعتمِد عليها الطبعات السابقة ، وتدارك كثير من السقط الموجود في المطبوع .
لقد كنت أترقب صدور هذه الطبعة بفارغ الصبر ، لما سمعت من وجود نسخة لم يسبق أن وقف عليها من حقق الطبعات السابقة ، وكنت أن تحلَّ بعض الإشكالات التي كنت أرى أنها بسبب سقط في العبارة ، وقد كان ذلك ، إذ ظهر في هذه الطبعة أن كثيرًا مما وقع الإشكال فيه كان بسبب السقط في النسخة المطبوعة ، ومن ذلك على سبيل المثال ( 27 : 47 من طبعة الحلبي ) ووازنها بطبعة دار هجر ( 22 : 20 ) ، ومثال آخر ( 27 : 59 من طبعة الحلبي ) ووازنها بطبعة دار هجر ( 22 : 50 ) .

2 ـ وضع أجزاء وصفحات طبعة البابي الحلبي ـ وهي الأكثر تداولاً بين الناس ـ على الحاشية اليمنى أو اليسرى من الصفحة ، وفي ذلك الصنع فائدة لمن يريد أن يوازن بين التحقيقين ، أو تكون عنده النسخة القديمة فيعرف مقابلها من التحقيق الجديد .
وهذا العلم يُحبَّذُ أن يجعل في كل تحقيق جديد لكتاب سارت طبعة من طيعاته بين الناس ، لتكون الفائدة منه أعمُّ ، ولا يفقد طالب العلم ما كان له من تعليقات على الطبعة القديمة .

3 ـ وضع السور والآيات المفسَّرة في المجلد على كعب المجلد ، وهذا يسهِّل الرجوع إلى الموضع الذي يريده الباحث .

4 ـ ذكر فروق النُّسخ ، وذلك يجعل للقارئ فرصة التخيُّر والاجتهاد ، فيما لو رأى أن ما اختاره المحققون ليس مما يحالفه الصواب .

5 ـ تخريج الأحاديث ، وبعض الآثار ، وهو مع وجازته يفيد في عملية البحث العلمي ، ويقرِّب المعلومة لمن يريد أن يتوسع في التخريج .
6 ـ شرح المفردات الغريبة التي تحتاج إلى شرح .
7 ـ تخريج القراءات تخريجًا موجزًا .

ومن حيث العموم فالحواشي لم تكن مثقلة بما لا يفيد ، وهذا من محاسن التحقيق من هذه الجهة .

وأحب أن اختم هذه المميزات بشكر الشيخ الفاضل معالي الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي على جهوده المشهودة في خدمة كتب التراث ، وما قام به من إخراج لكتب كبار ، وتيسير توزيعها على طلبة العلم ، وذلك جهد يشكر له ويذكر ، ويحبذا لو وُجِدَ مثله ممن يقومون بخدمة التراث وإخراجه على هذا السبيل .

ثم أقول إن توجيه ملحوظات على هذا العمل العظيم لا تغمطه حقه ، ولا تنقص من قدره ، بل يكفيه ما ففيه من المميزات ، لكن لكل رأي خاصٌّ في إخراج الكتاب ، وإني إذ أقدِّم رؤيتي المتواضعة ـ التي أرجو أن تكون رؤية موفقة ـ أتمنى أن يُستفاد منه علميًا .

ثانيًا : لما كان كل جهد بشري عرضة للاختلاف في طريقة إخراجه ، فإني رأيت بعض الملحوظات التي كان يحسن بهذه النسخة أن تتولاها ، خصوصًا أن المتوقع بعد صدورها أن لا يكون بعدها تحقيق لهذا الكتاب .

ومن هذه الملحوظات :

1 ـ عدم الاستفادة من تعليقات آل شاكر ، مع ما فيها من ثروة علمية لا تخفى على من قرأ في طبعة محمود شاكر رحمه الله ، إذ كان له عناية فائقة بالتحقيق والتعليق على كتب التراث ، وله في ذلك منهج نفيس لا يخفى على من يقرأ في تراثه. 

ومن الملاحظ أن المحققين استفادوا كثيرًا من تحقيقه ، وإن لم يشيروا إليه ، ويظهر هذا جليًّا بموازنة عمل المحققين بين القسم الذي حققه محمود شاكر والقسم الذي لم يحققه .

2 ـ عدم بيان المصطلحات النحوية التي يستعملها الطبري ، وقد كان بيان هذه المصطلحات مما اعتنى به محمود شاكر رحمه الله ، وكم كنت أتمنى لو وجِدَ هذا التعريف بالمصطلحات ليكون قارئُ التفسير على علمٍ بها خصوصًا ، وأن الطبري يتبع مصطلحات النحو الكوفي ، وهي مخالفة للمصطلحات الدارجة اليوم .

3 ـ عدم الاستفادة من تحقيق الدكتورة هدى قراعة لكتاب معاني القرآن للأخفش ، وتظهر فائدة عملها في هذا الكتاب في إرجاعها لنقول الطبري من معاني القرآن للأخفش ، وتحديدها بالصفحات ، كما قامت في الفهارس بوضع فهرس خاصٍّ بهذه النقول .
كما أنه لم يتابع في نقوله النحوية واللغوية بما عند الفراء في معانيه ، وقد استفاد الطبري من كتاب الفراء كثيرًا ، بل يظهر أنه عمدة عنده .

هذا ، وقد ظهر لي من خلال الموازنة أن الطبري ينقل من معاني القرآن للفراء ، وقد ينص عليه أحينًا ، كما قد تتبعه محمود شاكر في المواطن التي حققها .

وينقل كذلك من مجاز القرآن لأبي عبيدة ، وكذلك تتبعها محمود شاكر في المواطن التي حققها .
وينقل من الأخفش ، وهو ما تكفلت به الدكتورة هدى قراعة ، وجعلت له جدولاً في فهارس معاني القرآن .

وإذا نقل عنهم قلَّ أن ينص على أسمائهم ، بل ينسبه إلى أهل العربية أو اللغة أو النحو من البصرة أو الكوفة .

وهناك نصوص لم أعثر عليها في هذه الكتب الثلاثة ، ولعلها للكسائي أو قطرب أو غيرهما ، والله أعلم . 

وتظهر فائدة إرجاع هذه النقول إلى أصولها أنَّ الطبري قد يحكيها أحيانًا بالمعنى ، فتستغلق العبارة ، فإذا عاد القارئ إلى الأصل الذي نقلها منه الطبري اتضحت عبارته .

4 ـ عدم ترقيم الآثار .
5 ـ عدم القيام بالفهارس التي هي أهمُّ من الفهارس الموجودة في التحقيق ، ومن هذه الفهارس المهمة : فهرس اللغة ، فهرس الغريب ، فهرس أساليب العرب ، فهرس مصطلحات الطبري ، فهرس قواعد الترجيح ، فهرس الفوائد العلمية .

6 ـ كان من المحبذ لو أدرجت استدراكات ابن عطية وابن كثير على الطبري ، فهما ممن كان لهما عناية بكتابه ، ولهما عليه استدراكات علمية مفيدة .
7 ـ ومن المحبذ لو وضعت النسخ التي اعتمدت في التحقيق في جدول يذكر فيه اسم النسخة والمواضع التي تحتويها النسخ .
8 ـ صِغَرُ الهوامش الجانبية ، مع أن القارئ لا يخلو من حاجته للتعليق على هذا الكتاب ، فلو كانت الحواشي أوسع لاستفيد منها في التعليق .

9 ـ كان يمكن أن يستعاض عن هذا الحجم الكبير ، ويمكن أيضًا أن تُدخل تعليقات آل شاكر المهمة ، واستدراكات ابن عطية وابن كثير = لو كان إخراج الكتاب فنيًّا على غير هذه الصورة ، ومن المعلوم أن الأمور الطباعية قد تطورت ، حتى لقد ظهر تفسير ابن عطية وابن الجوزي وابن كثير وغيرها في مجلد واحد .

وليس المراد أن يكون إخراجه مضغوطًا مثل هذه الكتب ، لكن المراد أن تحقيق ذلك ممكن ، ومن الأمثلة الواضحة على ذلك أن تقوم بالموازنة بين طبعة دار الغرب لمعجم الأدباء الذي يتألف من سبع مجلدات ، سابعها فهارس ، مع الطبعة القديم التي كانت في عشرين جزءًا ، وهي بلا فهارس علمية .

وطبعة دار الغرب أجمل وأرقى من تلك ، فهلا كانت طبعة تفسير الطبري بمثل هذا المقاس ، واستفيد من الحواشي النافعة التي تضاف إليها .

10 ـ من المصادر التي اعتمدت في هذه الطبعة كتاب التبيان للطوسي ، وقد جاء ذكره في المراجع ( 26 : 1336 ) كالآتي : التبيان في تفسير القرآن ( شيعي ) لشيخ الطائفة الطوسي .
والملحوظة أن الإحالات عليه ترد في مرويات عن السلف كمرويات مجاهد وقتادة وغيرهما . ولا أدري ما القيمة العلمية في كون الطوسي ذكر هذه المرويات ، وهي موجودة عند الطبري بالإسناد ؟! 

ينظر ـ على سبيل المثال ـ بعض الإحالات إليه في المجلد ( 22 ) الصفحات ( 11 ، 54 ، 133 ، 152 ، 165 ، 166 ) وغيرها كثير .

وهذا الكتاب ليس من كتب التفسير المعتمدة عند أهل السنة حتى يُذكر ، والإرجاع إليه في قضية لا تخصه بحيث يقال إنها لا توجد إلا فيه . وحبذا لو ألغيت هذه الترجيعات . 

11 ـ لقد شارك في هذا العمل مركز البحوث والدراسات العربية والإسلامية بدار هجر ، وهذا يعني أن الذي قام بالعمل فريق ، وفي مثل النوع من العمل يفضَّل ذكر الفريق الذي شارك ، ويبين ما قام به كل واحد من أعضائه ، وهذا أولى من عدم ذكرهم مع ما لهم من جهد ، كما أنَّ فيه توكيدًا وإقناعًا للقارئ خصوصًا إذا عرفت تخصصات هؤلاء العاملين .

ومن باب الفائدة فإني أذكر كتابًا سار على هذا الأسلوب ، وشدَّما أعجبني بحسن إخراجه ، وببيان ما قام به كل واحد من فريق العمل ، وهو كتاب العود الهندي عن أمالي في ديوان الكندي ، لعبد الرحمن بن عبيد الله السقاف .

وقد ذُكِرَ في صفحة مستقلة أعضاء العمل ، ومهمة كل واحدٍ منهم ، ولقد كان إخراجه بديعًا يناسب ما في هذا التأليف من الإبداع والحُسن . وكم أتمنى أن يحرص ناشرو الكتب الإسلامية على حسن الإخراج للكتب ، فكم من كتاب يعينك على القراءة بحسن إخراجه .

12 ـ كم كنت أود لو كانت المقدمة للكتاب تتناسب مع جلالة مؤلفة وعظمة تأليفه ، وأن يستخرج منهجه من خلال ما قام به المحققون ؛ إذ الكلام عن منهجه جاء وصفيًا خاليًا من الأمثلة مع تيسرها لمن قام بتحقيقه ، وبقي معه مدة من الزمن .

ولقد وقع في الحديث عن منهجه بعض الأخطاء أحببت أن أذكر أهمها ، فمنها :
 جاء في ص 50 : » فالترجيح بالروايات هو أقوى مرجحات الطبري لما يختاره من المعاني التي يستنبطها « .

أقول لم يكن هذا هو المنهج العام الذي سار عليه الطبري ، بل كان يرجح بعض الروايات التي فيها ضعف ، فهو ينظر إلى المعنى أكثر من نظره للإسناد أو لطبقة المفسر ، إلا في حالات قليلة ، وهذا ظاهر من منهجه .

 وجاء في الصفحة نفسها : » وكان الأولى به أن يتحرى نقد الأسانيد ؛ خاصة أنه ساق كثيرًا من الإسرائيليات ، ولعل دافعه إلى ذلك أنه ساق السند بتمامه ، ومن أسند لك فقد حمَّلك أمانة البحث عن رجال الإسناد ، وبالتالي فقد أخلى عهدته ... « .

على هذا الكلام ملحوظتان :

الأولى : أن اشتراط التحري في أسانيد التفسير ليس هو المنهج الذي قام عليه منهج المحدثين الذين فرقوا بين أحاديث الحلال والحرام والمرفوعات وغيرها ، بل لقد نصوا على قبول الروايات التفسيرية على ما فيها من ضعف ، وعمل المحدثين والمفسرين على هذا ، والطبري مثال لذلك ، لذا لا تجد عنده نقد أسانيد مرويات التفسير إلا نادرًا ، لأن هذه الروايات مما تلقاه العلماء بالقبول ، وعملوا بها في فهم كلام الله ، ولا يُعترض عليها إلا في حالة وقوع نكارة تدعو إلى تحري الإسناد .

ومن أقوال أئمة الحديث في ذلك ما ذكره البيهقي في مقدمة كتابه العظيم ( دلائل النبوة ) : 
قال عبد الرحمن بن مهدي : » إذا روينا في الثواب والعقاب وفضائل الأعمال = تساهلنا في الأسانيد ، وتسامحنا في الرجال . وإذا روينا في الحلال والحرام والأحكام = تشدَّدنا في الأسانيد وانتقدنا الرجال « ( دلائل النبوة / 1 : 43 ) .
قال يحيى بن سعيد القطان : » تساهلوا في التفسير عن قومٍ لا يوثِّقونهم في الحديث ، ثمَّ ذكر ليث بن أبي سليم ، وجويبر بن سعيد ، والضحاك ، ومحمد بن السائب ؛ يعني : الكلبي .
وقال : هؤلاء يُحمد حديثهم ( كذا ، ولعل الصواب : لا يحمد ) ، ويُكتب التفسير عنهم « ( دلائل النبوة للبيهقي / 1 : 35 ـ 37 ) ..
قال البيهقي :» وإنما تساهلوا في أخذ التفسير عنهم لأن ما فسروا به ؛ ألفاظه تشهد لهم به لغات العرب ، وإنما عملهم في ذلك الجمع والتقريب فقط « ( دلائل النبوة / 1 : 37 ) . 
وقال البيهقيُّ ( ت : 458 ) : » … وأما النوع الثاني من الأخبار ، فهي أحاديث اتفق أهل العلم بالحديث على ضعف مخرجها ، وهذا النوع على ضربين : 
ضرب رواه من كان معروفًا بوضع الحديث والكذب فيه ، فهذا الضرب لا يكون مستعملاً في شيء من أمور الدين إلا على وجه التليين .
وضرب لا يكون راويهِ متَّهمًا بالوضع ، غير أنه عُرفَ بسوء الحفظِ وكثرة الغلطِ في روايته ، أو يكون مجهولاً لم يثبت من عدالته وشرائط قبول خبره ما يوجب القبول .
فهذا الضرب من الأحاديث لا يكون مستعملاً في الأحكام ، كما لا تكون شهادة من هذه صفته مقبولةً عند الحكَّام . وقد يُستعمل في الدعوات ، والترغيب والترهيب ، والتفسير ، والمغازي ؛ فيما لا يتعلق به حكمٌ « ( دلائل النبوة / 1 : 33 ـ 34 ) . 
وإذا عُرِفَ هذا ، فإن ما ذُكر من الكلام على الأسانيد الدائرة الضعيفة ( ص : 187 ) مع أنه عن بعض الأسانيد ، فإنه لا فائدة فيه من جهة العمل التفسيري ؛ لأن هذه الأسانيد التي حكم عليها بالضعف مما اشتهر أخْذُ المفسرين به ، وقد سبق بيان أن منهج المحدثين قبول هذه الروايات في التفسير ، والله أعلم . 

الثانية : أن الطبري لم يَسِرْ على قاعدة من أسند فقد حمَّلك البحث عن الإسناد ، والدليل على ذلك ما سبق من أنه اعتمد على هذه الروايات في بيان كلام الله ، ولم ينتقدها ، ولو كان إنما ذكرها فقط لجاز أن يقال بهذا ، مع أني أرى انه لا يقال به إلا بنص صريح من المؤلف أنه أراد هذه القاعدة في منهجه ، وذلك ما لا تجده عند ابن جرير لا نصًّا ولا استقراءً ، بل منهجه مخالف لها ، والله أعلم . 
وهناك بعض الملحوظات في الكلام على منهج الطبري في الإسرائيليات والقراءات ، اتركها لضيق المقام .

وأخير أقول : إن هذا الكتاب كتابٌ للأمة ، وأرى أن المشاركة في تحسينه بأي صورة من الواجبات ، وأرجو أن يكون هذا التحقيق الذي خرج له هو التحقيق الإمام الذي ليس له ما بعده ، وما ذكرته فمن باب النصح والحرص على هذا الكتاب العظيم ، وما توفيقي إلا بالله .

انتهى كلام الشيخ مساعد ..

وضع للفائدة ولعل الله ييسر المكتبة القادمة ..

----------


## محبرة الداعي

وبخصوص تفسير ابن كثير :: حصل نقاش ينقل هنا مرتبا مجموعا كما جمعه الشيخ فهد فيقول ::

الحمد لله رب العالمين ... 

قرأت هذا الموضوع والردود ثم لاحظت أنه قد يصعب على القارئ التركيز لكثرة الردود وتفرق الحديث حول عدد من الطبعات ..

ثم أحببت تلخيص هذا الموضوع بردوده حتى يتسنى للقارئ أن يجد الكلام حول كل طبعة مجتمعاً فيسهل عليه الاستفادة من آراء الإخوة الفضلاء ..

وقد رتبت الطبعات بحسب ورودها في الردود وليس بحسب قيمتها العلمية ثم أضفت داخل كل طبعة ما ذكره المشائخ الكرام حيث أذكر الاسم ثم نص الكلام ..

اسأل الله أن يجعل في ذلك تقريباً لهذا الموضوع ، كما أدعو الإخوة الأكارم لمثل هذا العمل من باب تيسير الموضوعات في الملتقى فيكون نوعاً من الإضافة ...


1- طبعة دار طيبة بتحقيق سامي سلامة :

عبد الرحمن الهرفي : " لعل أفضل طبعة من حيث تحقيق النص هي الطبعة الثانية للشيخ سامي حتى الآن فيما أعلم".
أبو مجاهد العبيدي : " من حيث ضبط النص ، وقلة السقط فطبعة دار ابن حزم بتحقيق الدكتور البنا في ثمان مجلدات ، ثم طبعة دار طيبة بتحقيق سامي السلامة ، والأولى هو الجمع بين النسخ ، فقد تجد في إحداها ما ليس في الأخرى ."
المحرر : " قام أحد المشايخ الفضلاء بتحقيق الجزء الأول من القرآن من تفسير ابن كثير ، وقد قدمه إلى جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود ، وقد اطلع على طبعة السلامة قبل تقديمه رسالته بوقت قصير ، فطلب منه تقييمها على عجل ، فوجد قرابة ( 120 أو 150 ) سطر سقطاً دون تتبع دقيق ...".
أبو مجاهد نقلاً : "بالنسبة للطبعة التي حققها/سامي السلامة وطبعتها دار طيبة ، من الطبعات الجيدة ولا أقول احسن الطبعات ، إنما هي طبعة جيدة لا سيما الإصدار الثاني فهي افضل من الأولى بكثير، لأنه استدرك فيها كثير من الأخطاء.".
عبد الرحمن السديس : " في طبعة السلامة الثانية أخطاء أيضا ، وظهري لي منها عرضا ـ من غير مقابلة بنسخة أخرى ـ عدد لا بأس به لعلي أنشط فيما بعد فأنقلها هنا .".
فايز نقلاً عن د. خالد السبت : " هي أفضل الطبعات".


2- طبعة الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني : 


السلامي : " أفضلها في نظري طبعة الشيخ الحويني إلا أنها لم تكمل والله أعلم.. ".

عبد الرحمن الهرفي : " أما من ناحية التخريج فتخريج الشيخ أبي إسحاق مطول جداً ، ويصلح للمكتبات العامة فقط ، فقد يصل إلى خمسين مجلداً كما سمعت . حيث إنه أخرج المقدمة والفاتحة في مجلد .".

أبو مجاهد العبيدي : " أما من جهة التحقيق ، فلا شك أن طبعة الحويني أفضل الطبعات ؛ إلا أنه قد لا يستطيع إكمالها على نفس طريقته في المجلدين الذين صدرا ".

المقرئ : " والشيخ بذل جهدا واضحا في تحرير النص ولكن قد قيدت أخطاء مطبعية وأخطاء تصحيفية وسقطا لبعض الكلمات وليس هذا بمنقصة للشيخ ولولا كثرتها لأدرجتها هنا لعل الشيخ يصلحها في طبعته القادمة ، وأما من حيث تخريج الأحاديث فلا جدال في أن طبعة الشيخ الحويني ستكون أفضل الطبعات".

فايز نقلاً عن رأي الدكتور خالد السبت : " تحقيق : الحويني: أثنى عليها الشيخ ( و هي نسخته الخاصة )".


3- طبعة دار ابن حزم بتحقيق الدكتور البنا في ثمان مجلدات:

أبو مجاهد العبيدي : "أما أحسن طبعات تفسير ابن كثير فيمكن النظر إليها من عدة جوانب :
أولاً : من حيث ضبط النص ، وقلة السقط فطبعة دار ابن حزم بتحقيق الدكتور البنا في ثمان مجلدات ، ثم طبعة دار طيبة بتحقيق سامي السلامة ، والأولى هو الجمع بين النسخ ، فقد تجد في إحداها ما ليس في الأخرى . ".

أبو مجاهد نقلاً : " طبعة البنا والتي أصلها طبعة الشعب ، والحق بها الإضافات التي أضافها ابن كثير ، طبعة جيدة.".

المقرئ : " أقرب نسخة لنسخة دار الشعب هي طبعة دار ابن حزم ولكنها غير مطابقة لنسخة دار الشعب وهي نسخة جيدة".


4- طبعة أولاد الشيخ بمصر :

أبو مجاهد العبيدي : " وقد صدرت قبل مدة طبعة جيدة من حيث التخريج والحكم على الأحاديث والآثار حققها جماعة من المحققين في خمسة عشر مجلداً عن مكتبة أولاد الشيخ للتراث بمصر ، وقد حصلت عليها ولله الحمد، وهي من الطبعات الجيدة ".

أبو مجاهد العبيدي نقلاً: " طبعات تفسير ابن كثير كثيرة جداً ، لكن من أصحها إن لم نجزم بأنها الأصح طبعة خرجت حديثا في 15 جزء طُبعت في مصر مطبعة أولاد الشيخ وهي محققة ومخرجة ".

المحرر : " لقد التقيت بشيخنا الشيخ محمد الفالح - حفظه الله - بعد صلاة الجمعة الماضية 6 / 6 / 24 وسألته عن طبعة ( أولاد الشيخ ) ؟! فقال : هي سيئة من حيث التحقيق ، فلم يعتمدوا إلا على نسخة ملفقة غير كاملة !".

عبد الرحمن الشهري في موضوع آخر : " أما تفسير ابن كثير فطبعة مكتبة أولاد الشيخ التي نشرتها أيضاً دار عالم الكتب في الرياض هي التي أنصحك بها ، وإن كانت قد نفدت للأسف من الأسواق ومن المكتبة نفسها ، وقد نشرتها وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية بالسعودية في طبعة جيدة وهي توزع مجاناً لطلبة العلم مع غيرها من الكتب ".


5- طبعة الشعب : 

الراغب في مدارج السالكين : " هناك طبعة جيدة قامت بها دار الشعب ، يظهر فيها تحقيق النص بشكل جيد إلى حد ما ، وبها بعض التخريجات وإن كانت قليلة ، لكن هذه الطبعة يعيبها أنها حققت على نسخة ناقصة".

أبو مجاهد نقلاً : " لان طبعة الشعب ما يوجد فيها من كلام هو الأصح على الإطلاق ، لأنه اعتُمِدَ فيها على اقدم النسخ وهي النسخة الأزهرية ، فما تفرع عن طبعة الشعب كطبعة البنا يكون صحيحاً. لأن الحافظ ابن كثير ألّف الكتاب في العرضة الأولى خالية من النقول لم ينقل فيها عن الرازي ولا عن الزمخشري ولا عن القرطبي ولا عن البيضاوي ، فالنقل عن هؤلاء غير موجود في طبعة الشعب ، لأنها العرضة الأولى. ولذا فالبعض يتهم طبعة الشعب بأن فيها خروم وإسقاط !! وبعد ذلك أضاف الحافظ هذه النقول و أفاد منها ، ووجدت في النسخ المتأخرة.".

المقرئ : " أن أفضل طبعة من حيث النص هي طبعة الشعب وقد قارنتها بأكثر من خمس طبعات فظهر لي أنها أحسن النسخ".

عبد الرحمن الشهري : " طبعة دار الشعب ، التي اشترك في تحقيقها ثلاثة هم (عبدالعزيزغنيم ، ومحمد أحمد عاشور ، ومحمد إبراهيم البنا) هي طبعة صحيحة ، وهي الوحيدة التي أملكها.".

متفرقات : 

عبد الرحمن الهرفي : " وقد ذكر لنا الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير أنه أشرف على تلخيصٍ جديدٍ لابن كثير هو الأفضل من ناحية التحقيق ، وعمل المحقق هو : حذف الاسرائليات والأسانيد فقط .".

أبو مجاهد العبيدي : " أما مختصرات تفسير ابن كثير فلا أشك أن أفضل المختصرات له هو كتاب : فتح القدير تهذيب تفسير ابن كثير للقاضي محمد أحمد كنعان . في ست مجلدات ، ومن اطلع عليها عرف ذلك جيداً . ".

أحمد البريدي : " كنت في مجلس فتذاكرنا تفسير ابن كثير فذكر أحد الإخوة أنه يحقق على نسخ خطية جديدة بإشراف الشيخ صالح بن حميد مع العلم أن كل الطبعات الموجودة كما أخبرني الأخ أنها ناقصة والله أعلم. وعندي أن طبعة دار الأندلس في سبعة مجلدات من أحسن الطبعات ، إلا إنها غير متوفرة فيما أعلم بكثرة وهي عندي والحمدلله. وأقصد من جهة إخراج النص ، وإلا فهي غير مخرجة الأحاديث والآثار".

أبو مجاهد نقلاً : " طبعة الشيخ مقبل الوادعي وهو الشيخ المعروف بتجرده وتحقيقه، لا تناسب مستواه وليس فيها شيء يذكر".

المقرئ: " فالذي يظهر لي أن طبعة المهدوي في ستة مجلدات هي أفضل الطبعات من حيث التخريج وأما من حيث النص فهي غير جيدة بل إنني أعتقد أن المحقق كان لا يهتم بنقل متن الأحاديث من المطبوع السابق بل يأتي بالحديث بمتنه من مصدره الذي نقل منه ابن كثير وهذا في غاية الخطأ وقد أومأ إلى ذلك المحقق في مقدمته والله المستعان".

أبو مجاهد العبيدي : " كتاب المصباح المنير في تهذيب تفسير ابن كثير فرحت به لما صدر ، ولكن ما لبث هذا الفرح أن تغير ، وقد ظهر لي بعد كثير من المراجعة لمواضع متعددة منه أن المختصرين له ليسوا من أهل الفن المتخصصين فيه فطريقة اختيارهم للأقوال التي يثبتونها لا تدل على أنهم بذلوا جهداً كبيراً في النظر في الأقوال ، وما الذي يصلح منها للاعتماد ، وما الذي ينبغي تركه . وعلى كل حال : رأيي الشخصي - وهو غير ملزم - أنه اختصار مخل ، وليس فيه نفًس ابن كثير ، وعليه ملحوظات كثيرة . ولو كان عندي سعة من الوقت لضربت الأمثلة وعسى الله أن ييسر ذلك في المستقبل .".

عبد الرحمن الشهري : " وقد صدرت طبعة جديدة لتفسير ابن كثير غير ما تقدمت الإشارة إليه صدرت عن دار عالم الكتب بالرياض الطبعة الأولى منها (1425) من تفسير القرآن العظيم للحافظ إسماعيل بن كثير الدمشقي في خمسة عشر مجلداً.

وقد قام على تحقيقه خمسة من الباحثين هم :
- مصطفى السيد محمد.
- محمد السيد رشاد.
- محمد فضل العجماوي.
- وعلى أحمد عبدالباقي.
- وحسن عباس قطب.

وقد كتبوا على غلاف الكتاب العبارة الآتية:&#171;هذه الطبعة أول طبعة مقابله على النسخه الأزهرية وكذلك على نسخة كامله بدار الكتب المصرية&#187;.

وقد قدم المحققون للكتاب بمقدمه ترجموا فيها للمؤلف ترجمة موجزة وتحدثوا باختصار عن منهج الحافظ بن كثير في تفسيرة ثم ختموا المقدمة ببيان منهجهم في التحقيق والتخريج ولم يشيروا إلى الطباعات السابقة للكتاب .وقد ختموا التفسير بفهارس شاملة وطباعة الكتاب جيدة .
ولم يتسن لي موازنة هذه الطبعه مع طبعة مكتبة أولاد الشيخ لتفسير ابن كثير التي أشار إليها الشيخ أبو مجاهد العبيدي أعلاه ، ولعل أحداً من الفضلاء أعضاء الملتقى ينشط للموازنة بينهما على وجه العموم ، وفي نظري أن هذه الطبعة خيارٌ جيد لطالب العلم الذي لم يقتنِ تفسير ابن كثير بعدُ.".

أبو عمار المليباري : " من خلال اطلاعي على طبعات التفسير ، وجدت تخريجاً جيداً له وهو للشيخ عبدالرزاق المهدي . والشيخ في الحقيقة قد خدم عدة تفاسير من حيث التحقيق والتخريج ، وأجود أعماله حسب علمي هو تحقيقه لتفسير القرطبي . ومن جهوده المشكورة : تخريج تفسير ابن كثير ، وتحقيق زاد المسير ، وتفسير البغوي وغيرها . فجزاه الله خيراً .".

مرهف : " طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة بتحقيق أنس مصطفى الخن وهي من حيث ضبط النص والروايات برأيي أفضل من طبعة الشعب والتي بمراجعة عبد القادر أرناؤوط بعد مقابلة بعض النصوص من النسخ على بعضها ، أما بالنسبة لطبعة عبد الرزاق المهدي فإنها برأيي لا تتميز عن باقي الطبعات إلا بالتخريج ولكون مسألة التخريج مهمة فأقول ـ وهو رأي شخصي أيضاً ـ أن مثل هذه الكتب المصادر من التفسير كابن كثير والطبري لا تحتاج إلى مثل هذا التخريج المطول خاصة وأن ابن كثير رحمه الله قد علق على أسانيد الكتاب مع ذكره للأحاديث بأسانيدها وأهم ما ينبغي فعله هو ضبط النص والله أعلم".

أبو عمار المليباري : " ما ذكره الأخ مرهف ليس بصحيح . بل يحتاج كل قارئ لتفسير ابن كثير والطبري إلى تخريج علمي مضبوط ، لكثرة الأحاديث الواردة في التفسيرين . وما فعله الشيخ عبدالرزاق المهدي جهد مشكور ، وليس تخريجه مطولاً كما ذكر الأخ . وابن كثير لم يعلق على أكثر الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في التفسير ، حتى الأحاديث التي أوردها ابن كثير بالأسانيد ، هل يستطيع كل طالب علم أن يميز بين الصحيح والضعيف بمجرد النظر في الأسانيد . وليس معرفة الصحيح من الضعيف أمر اجتهادي فحسب بل هناك ضوابط وقواعد مشى عليها أهل الحديث ، فالشيخ عبدالرزاق مثلاً لا يضعف اتلحديث إلا لأن فيه فلاناً ضعفه أئمة الجرح والتعديل ، وهكذا . فليست الأمر بالهين كما يظن الأخ مرهف . وفق الله الجميع للحق والهدى".

أبو عمار المليباري : " أفضل طبعة عني فيها بضبط أسماء الرواة : طبعة دار السلام ، بإشراف الشيخ صفي الرحمن المباركفوري .".

الجمعة
27 / 7 / 1428هـ

انتهى نسأل الله النفع والتيسير :::

----------


## محمد محيسن

> شكر الله للجميع وأخص بالذكر ..:
> الأخ الكريم محمد محيسن .. أحسن الله إليك فيما أحلت .. ولكن الأمر كما قال الأخ الفاضل صالح العواد .. أصلح الله به العباد ..
> ..


صدقتم ، بارك الله فيكم .
لكن أرجو أن لا تخلو من فائدة .

----------


## محبرة الداعي

> صدقتم ، بارك الله فيكم .
> لكن أرجو أن لا تخلو من فائدة .


نعم بكل تأكيد .. فقد أفدنا منها ونسختها على ملف وورد وطبعتها .. 

أحسن الله إليكم كما أحسنت إلينا .. رزقنا الله وإياك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح وبارك لنا جميعاً فيهما ..

----------


## صالح العواد

جزيتت خيرا يا أيها المحبرة على هذه الفوائد الطيبة ، و لو أن هناك استدراكات على بعض الأمور ، لعل الله ييسر وقتا للتنبيه عليها .
بوركت
فائدة : الدر المنثور مطبوع في دار هجر ، ت : التركي . (17 مجلد)

----------


## محبرة الداعي

> جزيتت خيرا يا أيها المحبرة على هذه الفوائد الطيبة ، و لو أن هناك استدراكات على بعض الأمور ، لعل الله ييسر وقتا للتنبيه عليها .
> بوركت
> فائدة : الدر المنثور مطبوع في دار هجر ، ت : التركي . (17 مجلد)


وإياكم ..

أما الاستدراكات فإن الإنسان يستدرك على نفسه فكيف باستدراك غيره عليه .. وعلى كل فأرحب بها وأسعد بالإفادة منها .. فاسأل الله أن يجري الحق على يديك ..

أما الدر المنثور .. فقد كانت إجابة الشيخ في ذلك .. قبل صدور الكتاب ..

أصلح الله لنا ولكم النوايا والأعمال ...

----------


## محبرة الداعي

قائمة فيما يحسن بطالبــ العلم أن يقتني في مكتبته , وخصوصاً عندما يحتاج لبحث مسألة فقهية ؛ فإن أهم المراجع هي :

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المذهب الحنفي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

- بدائع الصنائع في ترتيب الشرائع للكاساني .
- شرح فتح القدير لابن الهمام .
- الدر المختار ( حاشية ابن عابدين )
- المبسوط للسرخسي .
- البحر الرائق شرح كنز الدقائق لابن نجيم .
- تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق للزيلعي .
- الفتاوى الهندية .

**

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المذهب المالكي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

- المدونة للإمام مالك رحمه الله .
- بداية المجتهد لابن رشد .
- مواهب الجليل شرح مختصر خليل للحطاب .
- التمهيد لابن عبد البر .
- الاستذكار لابن عبد البر .
- الكافي في فقه أهل المدينة لابن عبد البر .
- الثمر الداني .
- الفواكه الدواني .
- جواهر الإكليل .
- أسهل المدارك .

**

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المذهب الشافعي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

- الأم للشافعي رحمه الله .
- المهذب للشيرازي .
- المجموع شرح المهذب للنووي .
- روضة الطالبين للنووي .
- مغني المحتاج للشربيني .
- نهاية المحتاج للرملي .
- الحاوي للفتاوي للماوردي .

**

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المذهب الحنبلي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

- المسائل الفقهية من كتاب الروايتين والوجهين لأبي يعلى .
- الانتصار في المسائل الكبار للخطابي .
- المغني لابن قدامة .
- الفروع لابن مفلح .
- الإنصاف للمرداوي .
- كشاف القناع .
- شرح منتهى الإرادات للبهوتي .
- كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم رحمهما الله تعالى .

**

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المذهب الظاهري  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

- المحلى لابن حزم .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولعلَّ بعض الإخوة يفيد بأفضل الطبعات :::

----------


## محمود الغزي

وأضيف إلى قائمة الفقه :
الكتاب الميسر المبسط :
(( الوجيز في فقه السُّنة والكتاب العزبز)) 
تأليف / الشخ عبد العظيم بن بدوي الخلفي _وفقه الله _ .
طـ . دار ابن رجب المصرية .

التفسير وعلوم القرآن :
كتاب (( الدُّر النثير اختصار تفسير ابن كثير )) وهو كتاب رائـع .
تأليف / الشيخ د . محمد بن موسى آل نصر _ حفظه الله _ .
طـ . دار غراس الكويتية .
كتاب (( الصحيح المُسند من أسباب النزول ))
تأليف / العلامة المُحدث : مقبـل بن هادي الوادعي _رحمه الله _ .
طـ . دار الآثـار (اليمنية) 



العقيدة والتوحيد :
كتاب (( الإرشاد إلى صحيح الإعتقاد والرد على أهل الشرك والإلحاد))
تأليف / الشيخ العلامة د . صالح بن فـوزان الفوزان _ حفظه الله _ .
طـ . دار ابن الجوزي (السعودية) .

كتاب (( التوحيد وإثبات صفات الرب عزوجل)) للإمام ابن خزيمة 
تحقيق / أبو مالك الرياشي ( وهي من أفضل الطبعات) 
طـ. دار الآثار (اليمنية)


شروح الحديث :
كتاب (( فتح القوي المتين في شرح الأربعين وتتمة الخمسين))
تأليف / الإمام المحدث : عبد المحسن العباد _ متع الله به _ .
طـ . دار ابن القـيم      ...    دار ابن عـفان .

منهج وقضـايا مُعاصرة : 
كتاب (( الأجوبة المفيدة عن أسئلة المناهج الجديدة ))
من إجـابات العلامة د . صالح ابن فوزان الفوزان _حفظه الله _ .
جمع وتعليق وتخريج / جمال بن فريحان الحارثي 
الطبعة الرابـعة ( وهي أفضل الطبعات) 
طـ . دار المنهاج (المصرية) .

وللحديث صلة ...... إن تيسَّر !! .

----------

